# Is a Turken a Cross Between a Chicken and a Turkey?



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Has anyone ever heard of these birds? They sound like they've got a lot of good stuff going for them. Someday I'll have chickens. Just wondering if you guys have opinions about the breed. Thanks.








What Is a Turken (Turkin)? A Transylvanian Naked Neck Chicken


This chicken was first bred in Hungary and later perfected in Germany. Contrary to what some folks believe, the Naked Neck is 100% chicken—not a cross between a turkey and a chicken.




pethelpful.com






> The Turken, also known as the Transylvanian Naked Neck, was first bred in Hungary and later perfected in Germany. Contrary to what some folks believe, the Naked Neck is 100% chicken — it is _not_ a cross between a turkey and a chicken. It’s from this misconception, however, that its name, “turken" (sometimes spelled “turkin") has been derived. National Geographic has referred to it as a "churkey."
> 
> *Breed Characteristics*
> The Naked Neck is a dual-purpose bird - it's a good meat bird and a good layer, making them very popular among homesteading families.
> ...


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Over the years we have had many varieties, but i have never heard of them.
We choose breeds for egg production. Right now we have Delawares, Barred Rocks, Aricaunas.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I've eaten a Turducken, does that count?

Seriously, never heard of it. We have simple Red and Golden Layer Hens (Hybrids I guess). 6 Hens, 6 Eggs Per Day.


----------



## Folklore (Apr 6, 2021)

Annie said:


> They sound like they've got a lot of good stuff going for them.


Tooting!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

If you are wanting to begin keeping chickens, or are still a little new at it, there are two excellent sources on line.
www.backyardchickens.com
www.chickenforum.com

I've been a member of chicken forum for quite a while, although I haven't posted in years. And, since I wanted to check the url's that i posted, i went there and see that they belong to Vertical Scope as well.


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

I thought a Turken was one of those people that wear a sheet wrapped around their head.....


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

@Nick and @Folklore lore, lol thanks for the laffs....


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

@rice paddy daddy and @Slippy, I thought these birds looked interesting, because the article says they're hardy and versatile; they're good for both meat and eggs.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Annie said:


> @rice paddy daddy and @Slippy, I thought these birds looked interesting, because the article says they're hardy and versatile; they're good for both meat and eggs.


Have you ever killed and processed a hen or rooster?
My wife learned how, from a pro, so she could do it if necessary.
Trust me on this - it is much easier to run down to the grocery and buy birds packaged and ready to cook.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Have you ever killed and processed a hen or rooster?


No, but I've seen it done on YouTube, so I'm practically an expert.  Actually I have friends at church who raise various meat animals. I'm pretty sure my friend would teach me. I could strike a bargain.


> My wife learned how, from a pro, so she could do it if necessary.
> Trust me on this - it is much easier to run down to the grocery and buy birds packaged and ready to cook.


That's nice that she learned. Good skill.

I know it's easier, but is it kinder? As you know those factory chickens live in horrible conditions. Or healthier? Given all the hormones/antibiotics they receive, I think not. I'd be more than happy to raise meat chickens, also rabbits.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Annie said:


> No, but I've seen it done on YouTube, so I'm practically an expert.  Actually I have friends at church who raise various meat animals. I'm pretty sure my friend would teach me. I could strike a bargain.
> 
> That's nice that she learned. Good skill.
> 
> I know it's easier, but is it kinder? As you know those factory chickens live in horrible conditions. Or healthier? Given all the hormones/antibiotics they receive, I think not. I'd be more than happy to raise meat chickens, also rabbits.


Given my experience in the war, I find it hard to kill something unless it's self defense or defense of our animals. This is why I do not hunt. And even gave up fishing 30 years ago.
My wife didn't care for killing her hens, either.
Many years ago, she raised meat rabbits that she would bring to the butcher. He would buy them, process them and give her a share back. As a single Mom raising 3 kids that helped make ends meet.


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

They do sound like a good chicken to have.


----------

